# Unsupported storage volume sd card



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using MixZing Music PLayer for Android app. to play mp3s.

In beginning was o.k. Then suddenly it would not display the list of the mp3s I have on sd card.

When I go to the folder to click mp3 it says-
unsupported storage volume sd card for all the mp3 displayed in the folder on the sd card I am playing.

Yet when I go to another folder on sd card to play videos- mp4 was o.k. 


What is wrong ?

Thanks.


----------

